# Question about Buckeye Lake?



## ethanf163 (Feb 11, 2011)

I frequently fish at the lake and have been out twice so far in 2014. I haven't been out in a week or more and wondering if the lake level is up more than it was? It was at the lowest point I've seen it in years. I am hoping for a few good soaking rains but wondering if the remaining ice melt raised the water level enough. Plan on heading out tomorrow and fishing around north shore for crappie/whatever is biting. I'd like to catch my first striped bass in a few years. I use to catch them on chicken liver all the time while I was catfishing. Is their a new trick? Also some crappie setups other than a bobber and minnow, or minnow rigs?


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I keep an eye on Buckeye Lake water level here.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=395417082314200&PARAmeter_cd=62614,62615


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the site Enthusiast. Looks as tho Buckeye is stuck at 890 I believe summer pool is two foot higher than 890. I prefer my lower unit remain as is, so I think I will wait a few days.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Launched at Rt 79 ramp today... Can get into Maple swamp OK, but it is skinny water. Be careful.

It is still down about 2'. Saw water temps between 46 and 50 degrees.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Drove past the spillway last night and no water below. So it looks to me that they pluged it up. If we get a little rain it should do the trick.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the headsup SNYD. I am getting anxious for Buckeye crappies. I thought from looking at the Licking daily that the gates were finally closed. Dillon out flow has been minimal but the lake is still WAY down.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I was at north shore friday evening when the wipers turned on for about 20 minutes. I was able to get 7 before they turned off. I was using a fluke on a jig. Now I will tell you presentation was the key to catching them on friday. Water is still really cold so slow down.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Buckeye data Just checked the USGS site, it appears as tho Buckeye is stuck at 890. Does that sound about right to those of you that see the lake on a regular basis. I see that at least one of you is thinking of heading East


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gonna head over this afternoon for a couple hours and see what I can do. Better than sitting at home. I'll post when I get back.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea it's been hovering around the exact same spot for the last week and a half...


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with Buckeye, is there a good area to cast for eyes from shore? like spillway, post earlier said there was no water down there, any tips would be great thanks.


----------



## Walleyekingjr (Mar 26, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone is still getting any saugeye? And if the crappies have started to hit or not? No specific location or honeyhole wanted. Thanks for any info!


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm heading out right now, pretty windy, but I can't sit in this house any longer....hoping this overcast weather will help. Haven't heard much from anyone regarding 'eyes over here, guess we'll find out today.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

nailed 5 eyes last night but they were all a 1/2 inch short. Was at the lake for about 2 1/2 hours and all caught in a 15 minute period and then it was quite.


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fished for 4 hours today, 2 hours at Liebs, and 2 hours at NS...minnows under bobbers and minnows on bottom...no luck. It was just a little WINDY!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Update on water level.
I have no idea what they are doing over at the spillway. After this recent rain I came home from school yesterday and the water was only about 1" up. After I ate and watched TV for an hour I went back out and the water rose 6"! Within 30 minutes it was back down 7" to where it has been for the last few weeks. I have no idea what's going on....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KWaller said:


> Update on water level.
> I have no idea what they are doing over at the spillway. After this recent rain I came home from school yesterday and the water was only about 1" up. After I ate and watched TV for an hour I went back out and the water rose 6"! Within 30 minutes it was back down 7" to where it has been for the last few weeks. I have no idea what's going on....


I seen on the news were they got money to impove/repair buckeye lake dam. This was only like a week ago..... hope there not keeping it low for that.. hope we just havnt got the needed rain. Maybe this slow soaker will help today... 
Snyd found a cple more females lst nite and numerous 14/16" males... wind picked up around midnight an bite did to....


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Sometimes I think that the only thing in there are 14-16" males! LOL.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

I suspect that 6" rise then return to normal was from the wind condidtions yesterday. If the wind can empty the western basin of Lake Erie, I would think that it could shove a few inches on a shallow lake like Buckeye. Just my opinion.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

nethersdoug said:


> I suspect that 6" rise then return to normal was from the wind condidtions yesterday. If the wind can empty the western basin of Lake Erie, I would think that it could shove a few inches on a shallow lake like Buckeye. Just my opinion.


I think your dead on... ive seen this happen during sandy. The water in ffb rose 6" during that blow,lol and the fish went nutz


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

nethersdoug said:


> I suspect that 6" rise then return to normal was from the wind condidtions yesterday. If the wind can empty the western basin of Lake Erie, I would think that it could shove a few inches on a shallow lake like Buckeye. Just my opinion.


Thanks for the insight, it seems to happen a lot early in the year here. The water level has been stable today, maybe a rise of 2" max and the wind isn't too bad so I figure this could be more permanent


----------

